# Diagram of mountain bike for a newbie:



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

Tyring to learn the components instead of calling the piece "that thingy" :skep:

https://casanovasadventures.com/catalog/bike/p2017.htm










1. Bar-ends 
2. Brake levers 
3. Cassette 
4. Chain 
5. Chain stays 
6. Chainrings 
7. Crank arm 
8. Down tube 
9. Front brake calipers 
10. Front derailleur 
11. Front hub 
12. Front quick-release skewer 
13. Front tire 
14. Front wheel 
15. Handlebars 
16. Head tube 
17. Headset 
18. Headset top cap & bolt 
19. Headset spacers 
20. Inner tube valve 
21. Integrated shifters 
22. Pedals 
23. Rear brake calipers 
24. Rear derailleur 
25. Rear hub 
26. Rear quick-release skewer 
27. Rear tire 
28. Rear wheel 
29. Removable face plate 
30. Saddle 
31. Seat collar 
32. Seat post 
33. Seat stays 
34. Seat tube 
35. Spokes 
36. Stem 
37. Suspension fork 
38. Top tube 
39. Water bottle bosses


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

PDF file available at:
http://aarline.info/hotaar/


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

That would make a cool tattoo IMO


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 24, 2010)

Perttime, that is too cool!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Park Tools repair section has a cool flash / interactive repair tool.....

http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Tank Girl said:


> Perttime, that is too cool!


It is not mine but I remembered seeing it posted elsewhere a few days ago...


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Tony777 said:


> That would make a cool tattoo IMO


unless it was a full back piece, it would look like @ss in just a few years- too small of font.
I like the idea though.


----------

